# Filling imperfections in walnut



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

This past week while planning down some walnut book match pieces, ran across the imperfections in pic 1 and 2. Pic 3 is a smaller version of 1&2. Is there any way to fill these in so as not to look "filled in". Basically we lost the book match.

Any help would be appricated


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

A patch job always looks like a patch job..
Mill one more and use the other one for some other job..

=======



xplorx4 said:


> This past week while planning down some walnut book match pieces, ran across the imperfections in pic 1 and 2. Pic 3 is a smaller version of 1&2. Is there any way to fill these in so as not to look "filled in". Basically we lost the book match.
> 
> Any help would be appricated


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Basically that is what we have done, just keep moving on as it were.


----------

